# Darth-Vader-Darsteller David Prowse: Star Wars-Urgestein im Alter von 85 Jahren verstorben



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Darth-Vader-Darsteller David Prowse: Star Wars-Urgestein im Alter von 85 Jahren verstorben*

						David Prowse, der in der ursprünglichen Star-Wars-Trilogie den Darth Vader gespielt hat, ist tot. Obwohl er nie direkt zu sehen war und dem dunklen Lord auch nicht die Stimme leihen durfte, blieb Prowse dem Franchise bis zuletzt verbunden. Prowse wurde 85 Jahre alt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Darth-Vader-Darsteller David Prowse: Star Wars-Urgestein im Alter von 85 Jahren verstorben*


----------



## Gamer090 (30. November 2020)

R.I.P  Stimmt schon, er war wirklich einer der besten Bösewichte in den Filmen, Kylo Ren war lange nicht so gut wie er.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Er und Palpatine waren und sind die einzigen glaubhaften Bösewichte in den Filmen. Vielleicht noch ansatzweise Dooku...wobei...auch nicht wirklich...  aber sonst? Darth Maul issn geschminkter Witzvasalle, Snoke ein reiner Schwätzer, Kylo ein verzogener Milchbubi, von irgendwelchen Blechkisten wie Grievous oder dem Silbereimer der neuen Trilogie ganz zu schweigen. Keiner von denen konnte auch nur ansatzweise Furcht oder Respekt bei mir auslösen. Vor einem Imperator oder Vader dagegen hatte gefühlt die ganze Welt Angst.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. November 2020)

Naja, wenn man ehrlich ist, war David Prowse in den Filmen nur ein beweglicher Kleiderständer.

Weil er so einen derben Dialekt besaß, wurde Darth Vaders Text von James Earl Jones nachsynchronisiert. Für die (Schwert-)Actionszenen wurden Bob Anderson ins Kostüm gesteckt. Um die Sache dann noch so richtig fies zu machen, war es nicht mal sein Gesicht, das man beim Filmtod von Darth Vader zeigte, sondern das von Sebastian Shaw.
Rein praktisch hätte das Wenige, das er zu Darth Vaders Figur beigetragen hat, quasi jeder tun können.

Nichtsdestotrotz war es aber trotzdem nun mal er, der das Kostüm hauptsächlich auf seinen Schultern durch die Filme schleppen musste.

Ich bin immer ein wenig niedergeschlagen, wenn jemand stirbt, der meine Kindheit und Phantasie/Gedankenwelt irgendwie mitgeprägt hat.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.

/Edit
Steht ja auch alles im PCGH-"Nachruf". Dann gab es die Infos eben doppelt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> R.I.P  Stimmt schon, er war wirklich einer der besten Bösewichte in den Filmen, Kylo Ren war lange nicht so gut wie er.


Was ist ein Kylo Ren? 
Du erwähnst ihn so, als hätte man ihn nicht vergessen sollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ehrlich ist, war David Prowse in den Filmen nur ein beweglicher Kleiderständer.


Stimmt schon - aber genau daran liegt die Kunst wenn du keine Mimik nutzen kannst und nachvertont wird nur durch deine Bewegungen einen angsteinflößenden Halbcyborg glaubhaft hinzubekommen.

Prowse sagte dazu "ich habe jede Bewegung von Vader wie ein Bodybuilder gemacht".


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Darth Maul issn geschminkter Witzvasalle


Darth Maul fand ich super.
Der hat Qui-Gon Jinn platt gemacht und hat gezeigt, wie gut Sith kämpfen können. Schade, dass er nur so eine kleine Rolle in Episode 1 hatte. Da hätte ich gerne mehr von sehen.
Der Kampf gegen Obi Wan war ebenfalls klasse.
Für mich eine der Figuren, die zu kurz kamen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Dann musste Clonewars/Rebels kucken, da kommt die Maulfamile und deren ganze Spezies ziemlich auf ihre Kosten. denn


Spoiler



Darth Maul überlebt den kampf gegen Obi-Wan am Ende von Episode 1


----------



## Cobar (30. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darth Maul fand ich super.
> Der hat Qui-Gon Jinn platt gemacht und hat gezeigt, wie gut Sith kämpfen können. Schade, dass er nur so eine kleine Rolle in Episode 1 hatte. Da hätte ich gerne mehr von sehen.
> Der Kampf gegen Obi Wan war ebenfalls klasse.
> Für mich eine der Figuren, die zu kurz kamen.


Sehe ich auch so. Maul war super, wurde nur leider innerhalb eines Films verheizt, obwohl man aus seiner Figur noch so viel hätte machen und sie zum großen Bösewicht aufbauen können. Er hat Qui Gon gekillt und hatte eigentlich sogar den Highground gegen Obi Wan, was war denn da plötzlich los?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann musste Clonewars/Rebels kucken, da kommt die Maulfamile und deren ganze Spezies ziemlich auf ihre Kosten. denn
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hab ich gesehen. War nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Standeck (30. November 2020)

Prowse himself kann man aber ganz ohne Maske in einem anderen Kultfilm der 70er Jahre (und ganz allgemein einem der besten ever) sehen. in "A Clockwork Orange" von Stanley Kubrick (Dem Bösewicht hinter der Kamera)  Zusammen mit Malcolm McDowell. Ja, der mit Mark Hamill zusammen wiederum in Wing Commander 3 und 4 mitgespielt hat.


Cobar schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Maul war super, wurde nur leider innerhalb eines Films verheizt, obwohl man aus seiner Figur noch so viel hätte machen und sie zum großen Bösewicht aufbauen können. Er hat Qui Gon gekillt und hatte eigentlich sogar den Highground gegen Obi Wan, was war denn da plötzlich los?



Der "Schauspieler" der den Darth Maul gespielt hat wäre nur ziemlich ungeeignet gewesen eine größere Rolle zu spielen. Den haben sie das erste und einzige mal nur nach seinen Schwertkampf Künsten gecastet. Und das sieht man. Technisch ist der Kampf gegen Obi Wan der beste von allen Filmen. Schauspielen war nicht seine Stärke, daher musste er sterben und gegen Count Dooku ersetzt werden. Ist aber typisch Star Wars das eine Rolle über den Film hinaus viel beliebter ist als gedacht und dann zu früh gekillt wurde. Siehe Boba Fett...


----------



## Grendizer (30. November 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ehrlich ist, war David Prowse in den Filmen nur ein beweglicher Kleiderständer.
> 
> Weil er so einen derben Dialekt besaß, wurde Darth Vaders Text von James Earl Jones nachsynchronisiert. Für die (Schwert-)Actionszenen wurden Bob Anderson ins Kostüm gesteckt. Um die Sache dann noch so richtig fies zu machen, war es nicht mal sein Gesicht, das man beim Filmtod von Darth Vader zeigte, sondern das von Sebastian Shaw.
> Rein praktisch hätte das Wenige, das er zu Darth Vaders Figur beigetragen hat, quasi jeder tun können.
> ...


Ich will das nur hier ergänzen, da ich doch ein wenig vom "beweglicher Kleiderständer" getriggert wurde. Ich meine das hier aber jetzt nicht böse, aber ich will deine Aussage etwas verbessern, wenn du erlaubst.

Ja Prowse war nicht die charismatische Stimme und Keuschen und wie auch erwähnt nicht das Gesicht vom Original in Episode VI. Trotzdem glaube ich, hat er zur Figur massiv beigetragen durch seine Körpersprache. Schau dir die Szenen an ohne Ton, wirkt er nur bedrohlich wegen James Earl Jones Stimme? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Sein Gang, seine Gestik  und das Timing gehören zu der Figur Vader dazu und so ist Herr Prowse maßgeblich am Erfolg und der Glaubhaftigkeit dieser Figur beteiligt.

Wie gesagt, wollte das einfach nicht so im Raum stehen lassen, außerdem war es ja sehr respektvoll was du sonst geschrieben hast. Hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht Übel.

Zu der Person wollte ich auch noch ergänzen, dass er trotz seiner Erkrankung 3-facher britischer Landesmeister im Gewichtheben war und hat auch an einem Mr. Universe Wettkampf teilgenommen.

May the Force be with you!


----------



## Standeck (30. November 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich will das nur hier ergänzen, da ich doch ein wenig vom "beweglicher Kleiderständer" getriggert wurde. Ich meine das hier aber jetzt nicht böse, aber ich will deine Aussage etwas verbessern, wenn du erlaubst.
> 
> Ja Prowse war nicht die charismatische Stimme und Keuschen und wie auch erwähnt nicht das Gesicht vom Original in Episode VI. Trotzdem glaube ich, hat er zur Figur massiv beigetragen durch seine Körpersprache. Schau dir die Szenen an ohne Ton, wirkt er nur bedrohlich wegen James Earl Jones Stimme? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Sein Gang, seine Gestik  und das Timing gehören zu der Figur Vader dazu und so ist Herr Prowse maßgeblich am Erfolg und der Glaubhaftigkeit dieser Figur beteiligt.



Ja das hat er. Und es ist dennoch wichtig dass ein guter Schauspieler unter der Maske ist. Nicht umsonst hat man den Mandalorianer in der Disney Serie mit Pedro Pascal besetzt. Der ist ja auch nur unter seinem Helm. Wenn das egal wäre hätte man auch irgendeinen billigeren Schauspieler als einen Game of Thrones Star verpflichten können. George Lucas war dies entweder nicht bewusst oder es war ihm egal, aber den meisten Regisseuren ist wichtig dass auch einer unter der Maske gut spielen kann.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. November 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich meine das hier aber jetzt nicht böse, aber ich will deine Aussage etwas verbessern, wenn du erlaubst.
> ...
> Wie gesagt, wollte das einfach nicht so im Raum stehen lassen, außerdem war es ja sehr respektvoll was du sonst geschrieben hast. Hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht Übel.


Ach Du, ich bin hier ganz andere Diskussionen gewöhnt. Du äußerst doch nur deine eigene Einschätzung und bist nun wirklich weit davon entfernt, mir irgendwie blöd zu kommen. Ganz im Gegenteil...

Ich möchte da aber vielleicht noch erwidern, dass das Kostüm Vaders auch ziemlich genial war und viele Bewegungen durch dieses geradezu vorprogrammiert wurden (man kann darin ja kaum den Kopf drehen und die schweren Schulterpolster + Umhang lassen einen auch nicht auf Engelsfüßen dahingleiten).

Unterm Strich liegt es mir natürlich fern, Prowse irgendwie jetzt noch "niederzumachen". Ich fand es sogar recht "arschig", dass er nicht mal die wenigen Sekunden/Minuten sein Gesicht zeigen durfte.
Das waren einfach die Umstände, unter denen die Rolle des Vaders gespielt wurde. Das wollte ich eigentlich nur eben zusammenfassen.

Ich hätte es mir glatt gespart, wenn ich nach dem Lesen der Überschrift nicht gleich ins Forum gesprungen wäre. Steht ja alles in der News selbst.

Wie gesagt: schade, dass mit seinem Tod wieder ein Teil meiner/unserer Kindheit endgültig abgeschlossen wird. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar, dass es ihn und die Rolle gab.

Edit:


Standeck schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst hat man den Mandalorianer in der Disney Serie mit Pedro Pascal besetzt. Der ist ja auch nur unter seinem Helm. Wenn das egal wäre hätte man auch irgendeinen billigeren Schauspieler als einen Game of Thrones Star verpflichten können.



Der ist vor allem der Star aus Narcos, eine wirklich spannende Serie! Aus GoT hab ich ihn nicht mal mehr in Erinnerung.


----------



## Grendizer (30. November 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ach Du, ich bin hier ganz andere Diskussionen gewöhnt. Du äußerst doch nur deine eigene Einschätzung und bist nun wirklich weit davon entfernt, mir irgendwie blöd zu kommen. Ganz im Gegenteil...
> 
> Ich möchte da aber vielleicht noch erwidern, dass das Kostüm Vaders auch ziemlich genial war und viele Bewegungen durch dieses geradezu vorprogrammiert wurden (man kann darin ja kaum den Kopf drehen und die schweren Schulterpolster + Umhang lassen einen auch nicht auf Engelsfüßen dahingleiten).
> 
> ...


Wir werden hier hoffentlich nicht das Raumzeitkontinuum aus den Fugen sprengen, weil wir uns übers Internet zivilisiert unterhalten  Wie gesagt, nur dieses Kleiderbügelzitat war mir ein "Dorn" im Auge, der Rest von dir war ja auch noch eine Erklärung zu deiner Aussage und abschließend noch Lob dazu. Und dann gibst du auch noch zu nur die Überschrift gelesen zu haben um sofort ins Forum was zu schreiben...verrückt! 

Bin sogar heute noch auf einen Artikel gestoßen, wo James Earl Jones himself, Herrn Prowse lobt und ihn für den eigentlichen Erfinder der Figur sieht und wesentlich zu der Figur beigetragen hat.

Hier ein Zitat vom Artikel:

_"... Jones chose to go uncredited for his performance, and he insists that his contributions were “just special effects”. Prowse, Jones once told Star Wars Insider, “is Vader”..."_

Und was du am Ende sagst ist natürlich auch wichtig: wieder ein Held unserer Kindheit der verschwindet, weiß noch mit wem es bei mir los ging. Peter Lustig, da fühlte ich das erste Mal eine gewisse Traurigkeit für eine Person, die ich nie getroffen hatte. Es sind nur wenige (Bud Spencer, Carrie Fisher, Corbier + Arianne; das waren französische Moderatoren einer Kindersendung), und man merkt erst bei der Nachricht ihres Todes, wie sehr uns diese Personen dann am Herzen lagen. Aber so lange man über sie spricht und sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, solange leben sie weiter (sorry für die Sülze).

In diesem Sinne, noch zwei kleine Zitate von Yoda:

_- Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those around you who transform into the Force...
- Twilight is upon me, and soon, night must fall. That is the way of things. The way of the Force.”_


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Standeck schrieb:


> Der "Schauspieler" der den Darth Maul gespielt hat wäre nur ziemlich ungeeignet gewesen eine größere Rolle zu spielen. Den haben sie das erste und einzige mal nur nach seinen Schwertkampf Künsten gecastet. Und das sieht man. Technisch ist der Kampf gegen Obi Wan der beste von allen Filmen. Schauspielen war nicht seine Stärke, daher musste er sterben und gegen Count Dooku ersetzt werden.



Darth Maul wurde zumindest in "Clone Wars" wieder zum Leben erweckt.


Standeck schrieb:


> Ist aber typisch Star Wars das eine Rolle über den Film hinaus viel beliebter ist als gedacht und dann zu früh gekillt wurde. Siehe Boba Fett...


Das stimmt. Deswegen gibt es ja auch die "Mandalorianer" Serie.


----------



## Mydgard (30. November 2020)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll gewesen da irgendwo ein Foto einzubetten? Weil in dem einen eingebetteten Bild ist David Prowse keinesfalls der in der Mitte, sondern der der rechts steht ...


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Er und Palpatine waren und sind die einzigen glaubhaften Bösewichte in den Filmen. Vielleicht noch ansatzweise Dooku...wobei...auch nicht wirklich...  aber sonst?


Christopher Lee gab einen richtig guten Sith ab. Dass man ihn gleich am Anfang von Ep3 auch gleich wieder entsorgt hat, fand' ich sehr schade.
Und für was für ein Typ Bösewicht für Grievous eigentlich vorgesehen war, hat die _Clone Wars_ Miniserie gezeigt - da hätte selbst der Terminator schlottrige Knie bekommen.

Leider ist man da aber auch wieder bei Ep3 von abgerückt (war dem Lucas halt zu düster) und in *The* _Clone Wars_ (der 3D-Kram) war er dann auf dem Niveau eines drittklassigen Comicschurken angelangt.


----------



## Standeck (30. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darth Maul wurde zumindest in "Clone Wars" wieder zum Leben erweckt.


Ja hab ich mir angeschaut. Gute Serie, aber wie der die Zerteilung und den Sturz in ein Loch wo man den Boden nicht sieht überlebt hat... Das haben sie sich schon an ganz langen Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Grendizer (30. November 2020)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ja hab ich mir angeschaut. Gute Serie, aber wie der die Zerteilung und den Sturz in ein Loch wo man den Boden nicht sieht überlebt hat... Das haben sie sich schon an ganz langen Haaren herbeigezogen.


Dann wart mal ab, wenn Mace Windu wieder um die Ecke kommt. Da hören die Gerüchte auch nicht auf, da man seinen Tod ja nicht "wirklich" sah. Und jetzt in der letzten Episode von Mandalorian, wo es nach 



Spoiler



Tython geht, in der Hoffnung ein Jedi meldet sich


, wird auch schon heftig diskutiert, wer denn da auftauchen könnte. Samuel L Jackson ist auf jeden Fall nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Standeck (1. Dezember 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> ....abgeneigt.


Ja ich hab die Folge gestern angeschaut. War die erste Folge der Serie die mich von Anfang bis Ende gefesselt hat. Echt sau cool. Aber ich wäre überrascht wenn ..... wirklich wieder auftauchen sollte. Mehr Tot als der kann man ja nicht sein.


----------

